# Oil Leak



## MJCasiano (Jan 25, 2013)

Hello everyone,

Is there any chance an oil leak is covered under the power train warranty?

I just can't catch a break with this car. I've had it for 6 months and driven it about 7,000 miles and it's been to the dealership four times. I did take it to one of those quick oil change places a few days before it started leaking so I'm hoping maybe they just put the plug back in incorrectly and that's where the leak is coming from. If not, and this is something major, it may be time to squeeze whatever value I have left in this thing and trade it in for something else.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Are you out of your bumper to bumper warranty period? Slim chance of it being covered, it's probably a seal or gasket which probably won't be covered. Best way to find out is to take it to your dealership and have them assess it. Where is the leak? Make sure the drain plug is tightened properly too. Don't ever take your car to quick lube places unless you want high school kids changing your oil.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Not only are even less trained people changing your oil but they are probably not using the correct oil either. Most of those places do offer Dexos oil, however change almost $50, more than the dealer does to change the oil. 

Where is the oil leaking? What's year and mileage of your cruze?


----------



## MJCasiano (Jan 25, 2013)

It's a 2011 Cruze LT with 43,000 miles. I can't find the exact location of the leak but it's almost dead center at the front of the engine.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Possible oil leak at the turbo? That's the only thing, aside from a valve cover or the oil pan, that uses oil and is at the front of the engine. Pop the hood and see if there is any fresh oil anywhere. Another possibility is that the quicky-change place slopped oil over the fill hole. A tiny amount of oil spilled will look like the Exxon Valdez when it finally drips underneath the car. Mine dripped for a day or so when I spilled less than a cup of new oil once.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

MJCasiano, 

I am sorry to hear you are having this concern. If you would like for me to reopen your service request I would be glad to assist you. I already have all of the information that you gave me on file. Please let me know how I can assist you. I apologize for your frustration. 

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## nbkan (Jun 21, 2011)

Sorry to necro this thread. I am not sure if I have a leaky gasket on my 2011 chevrolet cruze eco. I see oil near the bolts by the oil fill location. My car has 70000 miles on it. I recently had the coolant pipe replaced due to a leak to only find out that the car was on the recall list for air in the coolant line. I honestly am not happy with the car on so many levels. It idles rough and I even had the recommended service done and it still idles rough. I am going to clean the MAF as recommended in other posts.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

nbkan, have you checked your spark plugs? Actually - better thought - replace them with new plugs that are verified to be gapped at 0.028-0.030". Rough idle can be a sign of inconsistently gapped plugs and at 70K miles it's time to replace them anyway.


----------



## BarelyGlowin (May 9, 2014)

Again, bringing back the dead on this thread. I have a 2011 lt2 with the 1.4 turbo, and had the oil leak once when I took it in under warranty to get the pcv valve replaced. After a week in the shop, they finally got it sorted. Now I'm outside of warranty (156k miles), and I had to replace the valve cover containing the pcv again. Filling with a quart a week at least, and I can't find anyone that knows how to fix the leak because everyone got theirs fixed under warranty. .. also replaced oil fill cap. Leak is front right of the engine, it seems, but valve cover was installed properly. Anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## cruze2011white (Feb 2, 2011)

Can you get any pictures of the location where it looks to be leaking from?


----------



## BarelyGlowin (May 9, 2014)

Hope this works


----------



## BarelyGlowin (May 9, 2014)

There we go. I thought I heard the service consultant tell me the first time that the gasket on the valve cover was installed upside down from the factory but 1)I wasn't sure he knew what he was talking about, and 2) since that was 2 years ago I didn't think that would still be an issue


----------



## cruze2011white (Feb 2, 2011)

I had that on mine and I have over 95k, well over 100k now and no leaks after replacing the valve cover with gasket. I bought a new one, made sure the surface was clean put the new on and leaks are all gone. The cover comes with a gasket. Takes about 30 minutes to replace very easy.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Looks like most of it is coming from the fill cap……maybe not seated?

Real easy to install incorrectly.

Rob


----------



## BarelyGlowin (May 9, 2014)

Literally replaced even the fill cap and tyne valve cover. Have re seated the cap several times now, since I've been adding oil weekly


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

The valve cover should be warrantied for 5 yrs 100,000 miles and it sure looks like that is where your problem lies. If you have an E10 EXTERNAL Torx socket (who doesn't) you can check that all bolts are torqued to 79 in-lbs (or 8 ft-lbs) depending on torque wrench. I think XtremeRevolution has a how-to on the entire replacement.


----------



## BarelyGlowin (May 9, 2014)

Yeah, we removed and replaced the bolts for the valve cover, and tried sealing it, no go. 

I did a magic trick today, and turned my Cruze into this:


----------



## Ella (Apr 20, 2017)

Own a 2011 eco manual with 64K on it. oil leak is current. shop quoted for a pcv valve replacement, then called back saying the pcv is fine, its the intake manifold. THoughts?


----------



## .je (Aug 9, 2018)

Hey, I don't want to start a new thread for just this.

1.8L N/A, 2011, second owner, for 10 months. Is there more to do here than replace the valve cover, or just the gasket? You can smell the oil every time the car is stopped!


----------



## pontiacgt (Jan 12, 2011)

That's all it should be. Just make sure the cover comes with gasket or if you have to purchase it separately.


----------



## .je (Aug 9, 2018)

Can gasket be purchased on its own? I see them for sale, will this seal well to the old cover (if you know)?


----------



## .je (Aug 9, 2018)

Maybe I should have asked "Is it necessary, or recommended, to buy the entire cover, or will it be successful if I purchase just the gasket? TIA.


----------



## reflectionxrage (Aug 19, 2018)

I don't know why those quick oil change places have a bunch of unintelligent people doing oil changes on peoples cars, I have done my own oil changes and other peoples oil changes since I was like 14 years old and its not hard drain the oil put the plug back in and tighten hand tight and a little extra with a wrench and undo the oil filter and put the oil filter back on hand tight unless it is a cartridge filter. doesn't take a brain surgeon to change oil


----------

